# I'm looking to gain 1 1/4 stone of muscle.



## AJ_Taylor (Jun 19, 2010)

Like the title says, I'm looking to gain this much muscle within the space of a year.

I have currently been working out for a year and 3/4 and gained about 10 pounds of muscle but I never stuck to a diet plan but cut down on all the crap, only drank water and the occassional glass of milk. I know I can gain a lot of muscle if I just stuck to the right diet plan.

I'm 19. I am very lean. I have about 9% BF, eight pack abs, 14 inch arms, 40 inch chest, 29 inch waist, I never measured my shoulder width. Legs too.

I just need to know what types of foods can help me achieve this target and what times I should do it?

Thanks alot.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

loads of protein

go for meals with chicken/turkey steaks

whats your diet like at the moment??? can you post it on here


----------



## AJ_Taylor (Jun 19, 2010)

At the moment, dreadful.

In the morning, I get my shake which consists of milk, water, 1 1/2 scoops of protein and carbs.

Then i will have scrambled egg consisting of 3 egg whites and 2 egg yolks. In between meals, usually a protein bar.

Dinner is always different but 2morro I'm having 2 strips of fish with rice.

Then another shake.

Tea time will be probably something crap and fatty.

And for supper, it's cereal and my last shake.

I drink about 10-12 bottles of water a day. I'm addicted to water.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

you need to be eating 4-5meals a day mate

each meal with at least 40-50 grams of protein

ideally something like a decent sized tuna steak or couple of chicken breasts,or turkey steaks or decent bit steak

would ditch the cereal and replace it witha protein shake with milk


----------



## AJ_Taylor (Jun 19, 2010)

I could probs manage 4 meals a day. I have never actually had tuna steak before. Sounds good


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Why 1 and a quarter stone specifically? Why not aim for as much lean mass as possible??

As for diet, I'd stick to whole eggs at your weight/stats. Don't buy into the urban myth that egg yolks are going to make you die - it's been done to death on here.

Aim for 40-50g protein per meal, 50-60g carbs per meal and 15-20g fat per meal.

Do 2-3, 30 min cardio sessions a week - not to keep trim at your weight, more for your heart and metabolism.

If you start adding chub, adjust as necessary


----------



## AJ_Taylor (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks  Is there any foods that you can get cheap that can also help?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Oats,eggs,milk,tuna,pasta,beef mince,turkey steaks.

All pretty cheap.


----------

